# Stihl 026 Pro



## NH_Wood (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

Bought a couple saws today. An MS250C (see my other very lame post - blasted easy starts), and an MS260 Pro (sorry, made a mistake on the title - it's not an 026). My question is on the 260 Pro. Picked up the saw for $180. It's in very good shape - starts real easy and seems to scream. What do you think I could get for the saw if I tried to flip it? Cheers!


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 22, 2013)

NH_Wood said:


> (sorry, made a mistake on the title - it's not an 026).​


 Close enough. 



NH_Wood said:


> What do you think I could get for the saw if I tried to flip it?​


 
Why on earth would you do that?  I'd be putting the others saws you have (the 025 and MS250C, maybe even the 018) up for sale and keeping the MS260 Pro to complement the 039 you have.  Then you have to decide if you like the MS260 or the Dolmar 510 better.

FWIW: Clean MS260 Pro should fetch $250-$300+ quickly depending on cosmetic condition.  Saws in exceptional condition will go for a bit more.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmmmm........good thought. I'm definitely selling the MS025C, but maybe better to also sell the 025 and keep the MS260. The 018 is currently in a pile of parts! I needed to get to the oiler (wouldn't oil), and I don't have time to put back together. I think I sell off the parts. I haven't even had a chance to try the MS260 yet, just ran it to make sure it was running well. I guess I should give it a go and see if I should add it to my keepers. I really like my Dolmar, I don't think I could part with her! Thanks MM! Cheers!


----------



## loadstarken (Jan 22, 2013)

I just picked up a 026 and I was going to comment on it but looks like MasterMech pretty much summed it up.
It is a great saw and rips thru the wood!

I kind of want to buy another just because.  Hehe


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 22, 2013)

Watch out, or you will wind up with three like I have now, or even six 260/026s as I had at one time. Two 026s are better than one!

To the OP: $180 and I would have likely bought the 260 pro. There is a 260 with a broken starter up in WA state for $75 on CL that I would buy in a heartbeat but it is too far in gas money. Same as the 361 for $325 up there last week. You could probably flip the 260 pro for $250-275 here. They (the 026/260s) do not command the same premium that other Stihl pro saws do, and are a value. The non-pro 026/260 is still a pro saw, BTW. Just has no decomp (not really needed on a 50cc saw) and no adj. oiler. The rest of the saw is exactly the same.

Wish I had 4 years of wood piled up here. I have... about 1.5 years here in the stacks now. 3 years is my goal. More than that and it is likely to rot in all this wet.


----------



## loadstarken (Jan 22, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Watch out, or you will wind up with three like I have now, or even six 260/026s as I had at one time. Two 026s are better than one!


Yeah I already have the obsessive compulsive traits. . . . Like when I bought 8 trucks in Texas from a picture.  Hehe

To the O.P.  there's nothing wrong with keeping both saws!  Haha am I helping?


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 22, 2013)

I would imagine mine would have sold for $275 without the woods port. It was in very good condition.


----------



## wvredxj (Jan 24, 2013)

i have the stihl ms260 and bought it used on ebay for around 350-400 if i remember correctly.  I absolutely love the saw.  It is my go to saw for small/medium cutting.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll give you what you paid PLUS shipping for the 026 pro and you can save yourself hours trying to decide about it's fate, or messing with it one second longer. Heck, keep the bar and chain so it's cheaper to ship.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 24, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> I'll give you what you paid PLUS shipping for the 026 pro and you can save yourself hours trying to decide about it's fate, or messing with it one second longer. Heck, keep the bar and chain so it's cheaper to ship.


 
Ha! It's on ebay now......some folks watching it, but we'll see how it does. If it doesn't sell..............not!


----------



## mikefrommaine (Jan 24, 2013)

Well how about a link to the listing?


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 24, 2013)

NH_Wood said:


> Ha! It's on ebay now......some folks watching it, but we'll see how it does. If it doesn't sell..............not!


315 starting price? I hate it when people know what their stuff is worth.


----------



## xman23 (Jan 24, 2013)

Question for the Stilhl guys
I've  had a 260 pro for 10 years. Love the saw, not to big not to small. Great for the stuff I cut.

So what's the difference between the  260, 260 pro and the 026?


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 24, 2013)

That depends. The 026 came in different configs during its time, so even it isn't a good descriptor of anything in particular. 

I don't know that there was much difference between the 260 and the 260 pro. Compression release on the pro, but where pro models often have metal starter covers for durability, the 260 pro did not. I've seen 026s with the composite/plastic handles, and also with the aluminum handles. The 260s (pro or not) were all plastic handles. The 026 and 260s have different P&Cs, too, IIRC, but it's pretty minimal in overall CCs. You can surely find those specs on acresinternet if you want specifics. In fact, that would be a good place to find out more reliable information than what I THINK I know, lol.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 25, 2013)

There is an adjustable oiler on the pro.....the oiler also only runs when the chain is turning.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 25, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> Well how about a link to the listing?


 
Here you go. This is my first go around with ebay - so we'll see! If you guys have any advice on using the site to sell saws, pass it along! Cheers!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stihl-MS260Pro-Chainsaw-/300851002303?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item460c1dfbbf


----------



## mikefrommaine (Jan 25, 2013)

Your lack of a feedback as a new seller would make me hesitant to bid if I was in the market. 

And no reserve low starting bid auctions seem to bring more in the end. If I had seen that listing I probably would have passed right over it. But if it was .99 I might have bid for the heck of it. Knowing I wasnt going to win unless I got lucky.

 Once you get enough people bidding the price goes up quick, stalls for a while and then as people get caught up in emotion at the end pay more than I would.

Just need to get enough people bidding.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 25, 2013)

Yah, I have found that a high start point gets less money on Ebay in the end. Start low and suck them into bidding on the saw. You also have to pay listing fees, sales fees and Paypal fees on Ebay. I prefer to list them on CL and sell them for cash-o-la.


----------



## Boog (Jan 25, 2013)

NH_Wood said:


> ................................If you guys have any advice on using the site to sell saws, pass it along! Cheers!


 
I'm selling 3 saws on CL at the moment. I made short videos of me showing the saws, telling what I did with them, cutting some tough oak with them, and put them up on youtube (search for "Boog's Stihl Chainsaw"). I do not discuss selling them at all in the videos, rather just showing off the saws I CAD'ed and how they run now. However, I put links to the videos in my CL ads.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 25, 2013)

This is all interesting. Again, I'm brand new to the ebay deal. I didn't think I could do the 'no reserve' thing, because I was worried that I might not get back the $ I paid for the saws - I bought them to flip, since I got a good deal. I was only aware of a 9% (I believe) charge for the sale - seems hard to find the info on what all the charges are - should have probably found out before trying! This is mainly a fun thing to do right now - I love saws, like getting a new one, checking it out, trying it out, and then possibly resell. Saws have become a hobby - I don't care about making much - a little extra cash is just fine. We'll see how the bidding goes! I had a pretty fast bid on the MS250C, but no bites on the MS260Pro - I thought it would be just the opposite. But, perhaps I priced the MS250C better (I didn't think so). Cheers!

P.S. I like the video idea - I wonder if you can post a video on ebay? Probably for $ if you can.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 25, 2013)

xman23 said:


> So what's the difference between the 260, 260 pro and the 026?


 
The difference between the 260 and the 260 pro is that the pro model has the adjustable oiler and a decomp start button on top. O/w they are exactly the same. The non-pro oiler will oil up to a 20 inch bar just fine, but they oil at idle and they tend to gush.   

The main difference between the later model 026 and 260 is that the 260 has a slightly larger piston & cylinder diameter (but the rods are the same and the P&C can be swapped in pairs to either saw with zero modification needed). And like most Stihl saws, the MS260 has the flippy caps for oil and gas, whereas the 026 has the screw in caps. I prefer the screw in caps myself.

Over the years the 026 has evolved. Early model 026s had aluminum top handles that were later made of a composite. Earlier 026 models had riveted name plates and later ones are press-on glue ones. I forget which way they went, but there are some metal and some plastic starter covers on the 026s, and three types in all but they are all swappable between models. There have been several different carbs on the 026 and 260 line. The better ones are the early fully tunable Walbro carbs. The mid to later 026 saws came with a fixed jet H carb (they suck and cannot be tuned richer than factory). The later 026 and 260 saws have a larger air filter and a different gas tank vent cap system. The early model 026s have a smaller air filter and a small tower tank vent. The back air filter covers also have slight differences, depending on the air filter that they snap onto. Some 026s have a clear gas tank and others are opaque white. I have never seen any particular 026 model that was designated with a clear gas tank, and they seem to be random. Some early 026s have a red master lever and the later ones are black. The mufflers have changed quite a lot over time. The early ones are empty in the muffler section and the covers are ported pretty wide open. The cover ports were made smaller over time and the later model 026/260s have a choked up baffle inside the muffler section as well. They can all be swapped out with the early mufflers, or gutted and drilled open to match them. The later 026 and 260 saws also have the limiter tabs on the H and L carb screws like other Stihl saws.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 25, 2013)

NH_Wood said:


> Here you go. This is my first go around with ebay - so we'll see! If you guys have any advice on using the site to sell saws, pass it along! Cheers!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stihl-MS260Pro-Chainsaw-/300851002303?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item460c1dfbbf


 
Several words of advice: I post my stuff on Eaby with returns allowed. Anyone can return an item if paid for with Paypal, and you have to allow them to pay with Paypal on Ebay these days (now that they own them). I gives buyers more assurance, and I have never had an item returned. I have forced people to refund my money paid by Paypal though, after filing disputes that the products were not as advertised. Even if they list them as no returns or refunds, they have to accept returns if paid with Paypal. Also if you pay by CC, all you have to do is return the product to the seller, and the CC company will refund your money. End of story.

Another reason to post lower on Ebay is that the listing fees are based on the starting price. So it is cheaper to start lower. Also as I said above the more people you get involved earlier on, the more likely your bids will be higher in the end. You can also start at 1 cent and use a reserve price. If the reserve is not met, the item will not sell unless you want it to. Reserve and starting prices are different.

You may get dinged on shipping if you ship the B&C separately. I use Priority 'if it fits it ships' as much as I can, as the postage is the same wherever you send them in the US. I use variable rate shipping otherwise, and the postage varies depending on the distance being shipped. I always offer parcel post as a shipping option, to keep their shipping costs down unless it fits into a $4 priority mailing box. The buyer pays the shipping, so give them options. I never ship out the of the US; Canada postage can be a PITA and EU shipping often times vaporizes (especially to southern Europe). NZ and Oz are Ok to ship to though. Never had a problem shipping to either of them.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 25, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Several words of advice: I post my stuff on Eaby with returns allowed. Anyone can return an item if paid for with Paypal, and you have to allow them to pay with Paypal on Ebay these days (now that they own them). I gives buyers more assurance, and I have never had an item returned. I have forced people to refund my money paid by Paypal though, after filing disputes that the products were not as advertised. Even if they list them as no returns or refunds, they have to accept returns if paid with Paypal. Also if you pay by CC, all you have to do is return the product to the seller, and the CC company will refund your money. End of story.
> 
> Another reason to post lower on Ebay is that the listing fees are based on the starting price. So it is cheaper to start lower. Also as I said above the more people you get involved earlier on, the more likely your bids will be higher in the end. You can also start at 1 cent and use a reserve price. If the reserve is not met, the item will not sell unless you want it to. Reserve and starting prices are different.
> 
> You may get dinged on shipping if you ship the B&C separately. I use Priority 'if it fits it ships' as much as I can, as the postage is the same wherever you send them in the US. I use variable rate shipping otherwise, and the postage varies depending on the distance being shipped. I always offer parcel post as a shipping option, to keep their shipping costs down unless it fits into a $4 priority mailing box. The buyer pays the shipping, so give them options. I never ship out the of the US; Canada postage can be a PITA and EU shipping often times vaporizes (especially to southern Europe). NZ and Oz are Ok to ship to though. Never had a problem shipping to either of them.


 
You have a good amount of experience to share - I'm at such a 'novice' state, that I'm not sure what some of this means - I'll be researching it though - thanks for the info! Now it seems even harder to find this kind of plain description on ebay! Cheers!


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 25, 2013)

Main thing with any auction is to get as much interest/bids on the saw as possible. That way, hopefully, the buyers get in a bit of a "bidding war" or just caught up in the excitement. Either way, the price keeps going up, up, up. Often times you won't get many bids until the last 10 minutes of an auction as all the "snipers" get in on the action. Only amatuers bid early and high. 

That listing desperately needs pictures!  Views from many sides/angles, in good light (your picture on there is very good) with covers/muffler removed, etc.  Before shelling out top dollar, buyers are going to want to be reasonably confident that they are getting a mint saw.  A compression gauge shot would be a good one too.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 25, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Main thing with any auction is to get as much interest/bids on the saw as possible. That way, hopefully, the buyers get in a bit of a "bidding war" or just caught up in the excitement. Either way, the price keeps going up, up, up. Often times you won't get many bids until the last 10 minutes of an auction as all the "snipers" get in on the action. Only amatuers bid early and high.
> 
> That listing desperately needs pictures! Views from many sides/angles, in good light (your picture on there is very good) with covers/muffler removed, etc. Before shelling out top dollar, buyers are going to want to be reasonably confident that they are getting a mint saw. A compression gauge shot would be a good one too.


Good ideas MM - I couldn't seem to find out how much extra photos cost to post, so I only posted the 'free' photo. Ebay seems tough to figure out in terms of these simple things - I probably should have taken some time to really dive into the site. If it doesn't sell, I'll relist with more pics - I'm sure I'll find out how much it costs then! Thanks! Cheers!


----------



## mikefrommaine (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd also add all the variations of the saws name in the title. Ie 026, 026pro, ms260 etc. 

It annoys me when people add other keywords in the title but eBay doesn't seem to crack down like cl does. With chainsaws people add the next closest models numbers and even the husky model equivalent numbers.

 Gets your saw to pop up on more searches.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 26, 2013)

NH_Wood said:


> Good ideas MM - I couldn't seem to find out how much extra photos cost to post, so I only posted the 'free' photo. Ebay seems tough to figure out in terms of these simple things - I probably should have taken some time to really dive into the site. If it doesn't sell, I'll relist with more pics - I'm sure I'll find out how much it costs then! Thanks! Cheers!


 
Yep, now I am watching your saw and another MS260 pro saw that is also very clean. Thing is, the other ad has around 4 photos compared to your single one. I need a MS260 like I need to be knocked on the head. Still going to watch them though. Trying to pick up a clean MS362 for around $500, but that might be a tough one.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 26, 2013)

If it doesn't sell, put it on craigslist for $325 and let someone talk you down to around $300 or so. Lot less hassle and you'll come out about even over getting a higher price on fleecebay.

In my experience if you can make $100-$150 on a saw flip, you're doing great.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 26, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Yep, now I am watching your saw and another MS260 pro saw that is also very clean. Thing is, the other ad has around 4 photos compared to your single one. I need a MS260 like I need to be knocked on the head. Still going to watch them though. Trying to pick up a clean MS362 for around $500, but that might be a tough one.


Yes - I noticed the same thing - if I were looking for the same saw as a buyer, I'd likely bid on the other saw just because of the better photo line up. I'm adding all the same model saws that are listed to my watch list and seeing what they eventually sell for  - then I'll have a better idea of where to start the bid if it doesn't sell this time, with a bunch more photos. I'm in no rush to lose the saw (hoping it takes long enough to sell that a tree drops at my neighbors - I'd like to run this saw before it leaves - if my wife wasn't giving me the evil eye about buying it, it would be staying the barn . This is all for fun and to try an make a buck if I can. Cheers!


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 26, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> If it doesn't sell, put it on craigslist for $325 and let someone talk you down to around $300 or so. Lot less hassle and you'll come out about even over getting a higher price on fleecebay.
> 
> In my experience if you can make $100-$150 on a saw flip, you're doing great.


This is a good idea too - I could try CL for a few days before relisting on ebay. Thanks!


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 26, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Yep, now I am watching your saw and another MS260 pro saw that is also very clean. Thing is, the other ad has around 4 photos compared to your single one. I need a MS260 like I need to be knocked on the head. Still going to watch them though. Trying to pick up a clean MS362 for around $500, but that might be a tough one.


 
A tough one? Methinks not. Here is a clean 362 in Bal'mer on CL today for $500:

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/grd/3503872353.html

Here is another 362 on CL in Morgantown, PA, same price:

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/3552503320.html


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 26, 2013)

NH_Wood said:


> I couldn't seem to find out how much extra photos cost to post,


 
It depends on the category you list in but saws generally allow you to post a whole bunch of photos in there for free.  (Picture Pack is included with the listing.)


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 27, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> A tough one? Methinks not. Here is a clean 362 in Bal'mer on CL today for $500:
> 
> http://baltimore.craigslist.org/grd/3503872353.html
> 
> ...


 
Sheez, Jessup is about 10 minutes away from me and I was just over there on Wednesday. Might have to give the guy a call and go look at that saw. Thanks for the link. Crazy thing is that I tried Craigslist last weekend for a MS362 and nothing came up.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 27, 2013)

You have to look constantly if you want a good saw at a good price on CL. They are posted and get sold pretty fast, usually within days or even hours. Us Stihl Wolves are always out there 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 hunting online.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 29, 2013)

So far so good, bidding finally started on the MS260, a few hours to - this is kinda fun (well, except for saying goodbye to the saw of course ). Cheers!


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 29, 2013)

I just saw that. You are already in profit zone, here. I still expect it to jump up a little higher before it's all over.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 29, 2013)

xman23 said:


> Question for the Stilhl guys
> I've had a 260 pro for 10 years. Love the saw, not to big not to small. Great for the stuff I cut.


 
Me too. 10 years. The way that I have abused that saw, and have never changed so much as a spark plug, speaks volumes.

Think Immo go have relations with it.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 29, 2013)

By the way- not sure that I ever needed that decomp valve thingy. I used it until I figured out that it was relatively superfluous on a saw that size.

I don't think that it detracts, just that it's not been useful either.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 29, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> By the way- not sure that I ever needed that decomp valve thingy. I used it until I figured out that it was relatively superfluous on a saw that size.
> 
> I don't think that it detracts, just that it's not been useful either.


I always wondered about that. I've never used one, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 29, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> By the way- not sure that I ever needed that decomp valve thingy. I used it until I figured out that it was relatively superfluous on a saw that size.
> 
> I don't think that it detracts, just that it's not been useful either.


 
Yep, I don't use the valve on my 261, but it sure does help on the 660. I notice one heck of a difference on the 660 between using the valve and not using the valve.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 29, 2013)

NH_Wood said:


> So far so good, bidding finally started on the MS260, a few hours to - this is kinda fun (well, except for saying goodbye to the saw of course ). Cheers!


 
All I have to say is WOW. Was watching your auction and another auction and the other MS260 Pro went for $443. It appears these saws hold their value pretty good.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 29, 2013)

They hold their value _if_ they are really nice and clean, but locally they tend to go for less on CL.

This one just sold for $330. If he was a rated seller with 100% feedback it would likely have gone higher.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 29, 2013)

Man, seems as though you sold both saws and did pretty good on both of them. I might have to start looking at buying and selling saws for a living. That is insane.

Have to wonder how much that 260 Pro would have sold for if you had posted more pics and it had a new Stihl bar on it. The other one sold for $443 and it was pretty much the same saw as yours.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 29, 2013)

Glad you got a high price!

......but that is insane money for a 260 ($443)


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes, that other 260 for $443 was BRAND NEW - never used (powerhead only), so I can see why it went higher. I was thinking about what having a new bar/chain on the saw would do for the sale, but didn't think it would make enough of a difference in profit. But, I'm guessing a better photo spread might have made a difference (as well as some feedback). Paid $180 for the 260 and $160 for the 250C - got $330 and $220 for the two saws - a quick $180 for having a little fun! Got to goof around with the saws and little and get paid to do it! Cool beans! Off to buy more saws! Cheers!

Edit - that $443 saw was used.....not the new one that sold earlier - holy cow! That's steep! Cheers!


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 29, 2013)

Ebay sales prices are not what you get. Ebay collects 9% of the sale PLUS shipping and Paypal fees are another 2.9% off the top. Also $25 is low for shipping a saw and bar that size, and could cost you more if the buyer is on the west coast. $330 sale, less 355 x 12% = $42.50, shipping is at least $25, so that is only $287.50 net.

At any rate, I would rather get the $285 or so on CL than deal with Ebay and shipping.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Jan 29, 2013)

And with Craigslist there is no paper trail.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 29, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> And with Craigslist there is no paper trail.


 
Yah, Ebay, the buyer, Paypal, CC companies, the PO... all have transaction records. Sales tax is an issue for sales in most states as well. Also you are out the time and gas to drive to and from the PO and stand in line, and the cost for packaging. Hidden costs can add up.  

CL sales are usually quick and easy. They come by and we start the saw, we chat about saws, they pay cash and leave, done deal.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 29, 2013)

All good points - I wasn't adding in the charges, so certainly netted less. It was still fun to watch - was my first shot and it's a little exciting to see the process unfold. But, I agree - CL is MUCH easier Cheers!


----------



## Boog (Jan 29, 2013)

The other thing with CL is that you have the opportunity to trade for things. I put 4 saws up 2 weeks ago. I sold one, and have turned down trade deals that were good value if I wanted the items, or wanted to turn around and sell those items again for cash. On my 029 Super I've been offered a 12 ga Remington 870 Express, a 20 ga Mossburg 500 w 2 barrels, a riding lawnmower supposed to only need a battery, a Horton Crossbow, and a Kobalt Stainless steel tool chest (drawers on wheels type). I was going to trade for a deal on a Ruger Mark I 22 target pistol.............but he decided against an 029 after lifting it.............. wants one of my 026s that he saw in the garage instead...............I wasn't planning to sell those............I still thinking about that!


----------



## mikefrommaine (Jan 29, 2013)

^^^

You've got to get yourself a wild thing to set next to your saws. Won't lose any sales when they pick one of those up.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## MasterMech (Jan 30, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Also you are out the time and gas to drive to and from the PO and stand in line, and the cost for packaging.​


 
I've not paid for packaging yet, in fact, I get it shipped here for free all the time.  UPS, FedEx and USPS will pick up packages from my doorstep too. I can pack, print label/postage, and ship without stepping foot off this place. Ebay fees do in fact add up but with this MS260 as case in point, often items sell at top dollar. The same saw might get a few phone calls listed on CL locally @ $300 and most likely would have sold for $250 or thereabouts.

Plus, I don't have to worry about some asshat showing up and insisting that the saw is only worth $50 "'cause it needs a new head gasket." 

CL is a shark tank, and you gotta be careful what and from whom you buy. There are a lot of hack artists out there trying to flip equipment and get rich.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 30, 2013)

You obviously live in some other world than the one I do. I would say of the two, Ebay is by far the larger shark tank that you have to be wary of what you buy and from whom. I have returned more saws on Ebay than I have kept, all for condition reasons. I no longer buy any saws on Ebay for that reason. On CL if you do not like a saw, you can just walk away. You can run the saw and test it out ahead of time. Also my Ebay account was hacked into and they sold Kawasaki jet skis using my 100% positive feedback account. It took me weeks to get my account restored and resolved. On CL they cannot do that. I have sold, I dunno, maybe 50 saws on CL in the past few years, and I never had ONE person try to tell me it was a bad saw or low ball me. They usually want to knock off some dollars, but I stick to my prices. I had one guy not like a cement mixer I was selling and he tried to low ball me, and I said no. No biggie, he left. I sold it to the next guy that came to look at it the next day. You sell an item to someone on Ebay and they give you bad rep and you are hosed. Nothing you can do about that.

I will stick with CL, thank you veddy much. You can have Ebay.


----------

